# 2017-2018 Eligibility Chart



## Jason Svoboda

*Senior Eligibility (4)*
G Qiydar Davis
G Brenton Scott *
G Demonte Ojinnaka
F Brandon Murphy

*Junior Eligibility (2)*
F Devin Thomas
F Emondre Rickman

*Sophomore Eligibility (3)*
G Jordan Barnes
G Trey Knight *
F Bronson Kessinger *

*Freshman Eligibility (3)*
G Tyreke Key
G Matt Deady !
F Daniel Hunnermann
F Clayton Hughes
F Ethan Claycomb !

*Legend** Denotes Redshirt
# Denotes Medical Redshirt
! Denotes Walk-On


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Figured I'd get this thread rolling. 

We currently have 4 open spots for the 2017 recruiting class. My guess is you'll see a PG, two wing (SG/SF or SF/PF hybrids) types and one true big.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Okay...where is Grant Prusator's name?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gotta Hav said:


> Okay...where is Grant Prusator's name?



This is for 2017-2018. He would have exhausted his eligibility. 

http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?34137-2016-2017-Eligibility-Chart


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Updated with the Devin Thomas commitment.


----------



## sycamorebacker

pbutler218 said:


> So has anyone heard who else we have a chance of getting and what our NEEDS are now for this recruiting class?



I would go for PG and 2 wings.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> I would go for PG and 2 wings.



So we got the CG in Key and a C in Stone.

Last spot has to be a SG/SF wing no doubt.


----------



## sycamorebacker

It's easy to get excited about recruits, but I think we look good so far.  One more good player and it should be a solid class. 
Sounds like we got 3 players that can score.  I like that.


----------



## pbutler218

Does anyone have any speculation on which players will not be back next year?? Looks like we are still recruiting for '17. It appears they are looking for a wing-type player perhaps?? Also, are we expecting all previous signees to still be coming?? Thanks.


----------



## krwilson2

sycamorebacker said:


> It's easy to get excited about recruits, but I think we look good so far.  One more good player and it should be a solid class.
> Sounds like we got 3 players that can score.  I like that.



Is the foreign kid, Daniel H., still coming over next year?


----------



## sycamorebacker

krwilson2 said:


> Is the foreign kid, Daniel H., still coming over next year?



All 4 signed.  That's all I know.  Haven't heard otherwise; but, then, I just get my stuff on here.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

pbutler218 said:


> Does anyone have any speculation on which players will not be back next year?? Looks like we are still recruiting for '17. It appears they are looking for a wing-type player perhaps?? Also, are we expecting all previous signees to still be coming?? Thanks.



Well of the 4 signees - Stone has come into question. Not sure if he has a possible grades issue or what but it's possible that he could be out of the fold. If that is the case that makes for 1 opening. 

Of the current roster I think it's probably fair to say that one or both of the following will be gone after this season: Knight and or Demonte. 

Probably a less likely group to see turnover but still possible would be: Franklin, Paige & Scott. Franklin is just a Soph and has played quite a bit given his struggles - I think they still see upside in him. Lansing loves Paige - I don't so I couldn't care less. The Scott transfer talk is pure speculation based on his 5th year senior and his relationship with Lansing. I think Scott and Lansing work pretty closely together and I don't believe Scott takes it too personal my guess is he will be back next year. 

So if I had to guess we are looking at 1-4 openings by the off-season.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I thought the Stone thing was just a false rumor.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> I thought the Stone thing was just a false rumor.



I'm not sure we've got a clear answer to that question yet Backer. I had heard from a pretty reliable source that he was having some eligibility issues.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason I think you can go ahead and remove Franklin at the very least from this list. If I had money I'd say Demonte can also be removed from the list and probably Stone.


----------



## TreeTop

And you can add Hunerman (I know that's not the correct name), our Euro recruit.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

TreeTop said:


> And you can add Hunerman (I know that's not the correct name), our Euro recruit.



The guy running this place is a slacker I'm telling ya...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> The guy running this place is a slacker I'm telling ya...


Yeah, that guy is a bum.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Stone removed based on news he is headed the JUCO route.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Stone removed based on news he is headed the JUCO route.


Hearing there couple be a couple more openings still.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> Hearing there couple be a couple more openings still.





If and when these openings occur, is it too late in the overall recruiting process to get quality players in terms of basketball savvy, academic success and character to land players that could really be counted on to make a difference?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Added Hughes. One spot remains open.


----------



## TreeTop

In the way too early to tell conversation...

Key and Hughes could be ISU's version of Van Vleet and Baker over the next four years.  Assuming neither red shirts.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TreeTop said:


> In the way too early to tell conversation...
> 
> Key and Hughes could be ISU's version of Van Vleet and Baker over the next four years.  Assuming neither red shirts.


I don't think we're in a position to redshirt anyone right now. Wouldn't be surprised to see anyone but big men get them in the future as well.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Q removed.


----------

